# (Greek informal)



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Could someone put it into Greek informal please?   


I wanna tell you that was really nice talk to you... you are really nice person, I hope talk to you soon my friend! take care and give me news always that you can! 

[This text is to a Girl] 

thank you very much!


----------



## jaxlarus

Gee, let me give it a shot...

* Φρονώ ότι η μεταξύ μας συνομιλία ήτο άκρως εποικοδομητική και ευχάριστος. Είστε άτομο εξαιρέτου ποιότητος και ακεραίου χαρακτήρος. Ευελπιστώ όπως συνομιλήσωμεν εκ νέου λίαν συντόμως! Σας ικετεύω όπως μεριμνάτε δι' εσάς και αναμένω νεώτερά σας το συντομότερον δυνατόν!*



OK, let me rephrase that...

* Χάρηκα πολύ που μιλήσαμε... Είσαι υπέροχο άτομο, ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα, καλή μου! Πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου κι όποτε μπορέσεις περιμένω νέα σου!*

(Sorry, I just HAD to do it!)


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

hahahaha... Thank you very much, maybe you don't know but you made my day!  euxaristw!!


----------



## jaxlarus

Não tem de quê!

To be honest, I wonder how your friend would react upon receiving the first..version! 

 Até logo!


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

I could not understand what is going on with the first version! 
Can you explain it to me?  

Of course I will say the second version! hahhahahaha... xD

Ps> It's write like a *friends*, right?  please!

Até querida


----------



## jaxlarus

Ε... querido? Sou homem


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Ohh mil desculpas, mil desculpas!   

Querido!!


----------



## jaxlarus

Não tem de quê, querida! 

Now, the first version is very much reminiscent of the Katharevousa literal language, which would sound so weird today you could end up in an asylum, if you're under, say, 70 and used it in the streets. It is still used by the official clergy and the army to some extent.

But it WOULD be very interesting to see your friends reaction! 

 Até!


----------

